# Apple juice reacts with aluminum



## prudentsmoker (Jul 4, 2014)

Smoking a butt tomorrow and thought I would try the Myron Mixon way. His recipe calls for apple juice in an aluminum pan, which appears to be unhealthy. http://www.livestrong.com/article/284386-foods-that-will-react-with-aluminum-magnesium-pans/ 

I would appreciate any alternative suggestions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jax04 (Jul 4, 2014)

I never knew that

I did 3 or 4 shoulders last summer and put apple juice in the water pan, aluminum pan, each and every time.


----------



## tropics (Jul 4, 2014)

You can always buy a SS Roasting Pan, dedicate it to smoking only, you can clean it pretty easy.


----------



## phidelt1736 (Jul 4, 2014)

For the length of time you'll have the juice in the pan I wouldn't sweat it.  Probably get more garbage inhaling the smoke standing next to the smoker.  If you are concerned I agree with the stainless steel suggestion.   May actually be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## lamar (Jul 5, 2014)

+1


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2014)

Stainless " Steam Table Pans " can be had Cheap at Restaurant Supply stores. Even cheaper if there is a Used Equipment store close by. Of course Pyrex can be obtained at just about any department store...JJ


----------



## prudentsmoker (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks. I have a large SS pan I got from Sam's and I think I will use that with some parchment paper. Call me paranoid, but I just don't want aluminum touching the meat if there are tomatoes or apples in the mix.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2014)

If you are Paranoid...Don't ever go out to a Restaurant because they ALL prepare some portion of your meal in Aluminum Pans. Steam Table Pans are SS as are Steam Kettles that may be used for sauces or soups, if they a big operation, other than that, 99% of the pots and pans are Aluminum. I have been making 3 gallons of Tomato Sauce in a 20 Qt Aluminum Stock Pot, for over 20 years and there is no metalic flavor. Maybe somebody should let the Livestrong folks know the SKI IS NOT FALLING!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2014)

LOL----No way am I going to change all my Step by Steps that use Foil pans With a mixture including a couple ounces of Apple Juice.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2014)

Here you can buy the Apple Juice right in the Aluminum can:


[h3]*Apple*  *Juice*, 5.5 oz - Tree Top, Inc.[/h3]
*www.treetop.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CategoryID=1&Product...*    Cached
Where to *Buy*; *Apples*  & Health; Contact Us; Tweet. ... *Apple*  *Juice*  Frozen Concentrate, 16 oz . ...

-Packaging: *Aluminum*  *Can*-6 count.
Bear


----------



## pattywagn (Jul 5, 2014)

Parchment paper is what I always use if the broth or sauce is acidic, just place it under the foil.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 5, 2014)

The pans are throw away....don't believe would change the flavor. The article said "could" not would. Next had a problem!

BTW, using his method, I made the best pulled pork I have ever had!!


----------



## venture (Jul 5, 2014)

Like Chef JJ, I have cooked more products and even tomatoes in aluminum cookware than almost anything else.

The problem with aluminum comes when acidic products are STORED in them.

I would not recommend that?

BTW I don't have Alzheimer's yet?

Just a bad case of "old timers disease"?  Disguised as an advanced case of CRS and bordering on becoming the dreaded CRAFT?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2014)

I remember 20+ years ago when they said that using SS utensils in Magnalite pots and pans was the cause of Alzheimer's and dementia. The SS was supposedly shaving pieces of aluminum off the pans and into the foods. It's always something. BTW, I think its still an old wives tale. After 20+ years you'd think there could be some scientific evidence.

 <shrugs>

There is a simple way to protect from the aluminum poisoning. Just use some sugar or lemon when cooking tomatoes it counter acts the problems. Its all about the PH, which good cooks and chefs like ChefJJ all ready know and counter act . DO you ever cook tomatoes without either a pinch of sugar or a twist of lemon. They call it balancing the acidity.

If you are cooking in something that rusts, Iron, Copper, Aluminum, change to SS for HIGH acidic or salt cooking. Its not brain surgery. 

Being just a dumb coonazz country boy, I know you add sugar to tomatoes cause my mom did it makes 'em taste better. Or a squeeze of lemon to make a heavy sauce "Fresher". Its chemistry, but I never was too smart. I just do like Mom and her Mom, they are usually pretty right.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 5, 2014)

What were we talking about???
Lol...
Watch the pep to bismal... yep it has aluminum in it


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2014)

If I have to quite drinking beer out of aluminum cans while I'm smoking I'm going to give up smoking!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 6, 2014)

A pretty good different opinion. Not a bad article especially if you have a pantry full of magnalite roasters, pans, pots, etc.

I have no more belief in #7 (the below link), than I do the above link. There is no scientific conclusion one way or the other, I tend to think that were aluminum causing illnesses that testing for aluminum in the body would be simple. Like the other tests, you know they have injected that white rat with 1000 times the a normal amount for everyday for however long they normally last and have nothing conclusive.

http://www.ebay.com/gds/MAGNALITE-PROFESSIONAL-COOKWARE-LEGEND-OR-MYTH-/10000000007573558/g.html

I think what we got here is a witch hunt. But that is strictly a personal observation


----------



## foamheart (Jul 6, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> What were we talking about???
> Lol...
> Watch the pep to bismal... yep it has aluminum in it


Check your underarm deodorant also.
[h2]Safety[edit][/h2]
The Food and Drug Administration considers the use of aluminium chlorohydrate in antiperspirants to be safe and it is permitted in concentrations up to 25%.[sup][5][/sup]
[h3]Alzheimer's disease[edit][/h3]
There have been studies that have found an association between exposure to and long-term use of antiperspirants and Alzheimer's disease, however the studies also have shown that the association is negligible (less than 1%).[sup][6][/sup] There is no adequate evidence that exposure to aluminium in antiperspirants leads to progressive dementia and Alzheimer's disease.[sup][7][/sup]

Heather M. Snyder, PhD, the senior associate director of medical and scientific relations for the Alzheimer's Association, has stated "There was a lot of research that looked at the link between Alzheimer's and aluminium, and there hasn't been any definitive evidence to suggest there is a link".[sup][8][/sup]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_chlorohydrate


----------

